# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Jak długo może utrzymywać się  zgrubienie przy szwie po wycięciu guza z piersi?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy zgrubienie przy szwie po wycięciu guza z piersi to normalne zjawisko i jak długo może się ono utrzymywać? Jestem 3 tygodnie po wycięciu guza z piersi bez węzłów chłonnych i w miejscu gdzie był założony szew utrzymuje się duże zgrubienie na całej długości szwu.

----------

